# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - August, September, October



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

Paul Davidson updated his report to August flows of 10,000 to 18,000.

Updated August 2, 2016

Paul Davidson, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam

_Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138_ _Ph: 801-524-3642 _


Posted by Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association, Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association | To ensure the ability for all to obtain an opportunity to experience a float trip through the Grand Canyon while protecting the resource._
_


----------



## Imlivinforever (May 17, 2016)

Will there be a high release in November this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

It's too early to tell, but it's unlikely. Paul told us, and we're paraphrasing his comments here, "Probably not, based on sediment analysis. If monsoonal activity is high in the next couple of months and sediment comes in to the river system, then maybe."


----------

